# Create Wimbledon



## askingtheangels (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, is anyone currently using Create Wimbledon or have success stories or general advice on Create? Would be much appreciated. We are considering lite IVF at Create now after several m/c over last 2 years and failed full blown ivf last year. I think lite IVF is good for older women (I'm 40 soon bleurgh!) and those with low egg quality? Thanks in advance xx


----------



## CJW (Apr 13, 2011)

Im having treatment at Create.  Im 41 with no known issues and had mild stimulation and managed to get 7 eggs yesterday and 5 made it to embryos.  Transfer is Saturday.
So far so good, no complaints and very little in the way of side effects.  All in all its been very easy and I would recommend Create.


----------



## CJW (Apr 13, 2011)

I should add that my AMH level was 3.


----------



## FerranteMaria (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope you decided on create.  I'm 40 and have a baby girl arriving in 8 weeks.  They were amazing from the word go.


----------

